# Netzwerk über DSL-Router funktioniert nicht



## andi73 (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
ich versuche, ein Netzwerk über einen T-Sinus 154 DSL-Router einzurichten, was aber nur folgende Fehlermeldung verursacht:

"Auf \\Acer.... kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie haben eventuell keine Berechtigung, diese Netzwerkressource zu verwenden. Wenden Sie sich an den Administrator des Servers, um herauszufinden, ob Sie über Berechtigungen verfügen. Der Netzwerkpfad wurde nicht gefunden."

DHCP ist aktiviert, die IP-Adressen werden automatisch vergeben. Ich habe auf beiden Rechnern jeweils die gleichen Nutzer mit gleichen Passwörtern angelegt und Ordner freigegeben. Was für Einstellungen muß ich ändern, damit ich endlich ein Netzwerk zustande kriege?


----------



## Ben Ben (26. Oktober 2004)

Hast du denn einfach mal über den recht trägen Neztwerbrowser geschaut ob die jeweiligen Rechner dort auftauchen?
Ansonsten probiers es mal mit der IP statt dem NetBios-Namen des Rechners in der Freigabe: \\xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx\Freigabe


----------



## Julian Maicher (26. Oktober 2004)

> Ich habe auf beiden Rechnern jeweils die gleichen Nutzer mit gleichen Passwörtern angelegt und Ordner freigegeben.


Welches Betriebssystem verwendet ihr? Ich kann mich erinnern, dass Windows 98 versucht, auf Netzwerkfreigaben mit dem "eigenen" Benutzernamen und Kennwort zuzugreifen.
Jedenfalls hat sich das bei NT/XP geändert. Am Router liegt es schonmal nicht. Das hat damit nichts zu tun.
Erstmal gucken, ob die Datei und Druckerfreigabe aktiviert/installiert ist und dann noch (falls vorhanden) die Firewall überprüfen (XP + SP2 blockt gerne mal die DDF).


----------



## andi73 (26. Oktober 2004)

=> Welches Betriebssystem verwendet ihr?
Wir verwenden Windows XP

=> Erstmal gucken, ob die Datei und Druckerfreigabe aktiviert/installiert ist und dann noch (falls vorhanden) die Firewall überprüfen (XP + SP2 blockt gerne mal die DDF).
Wie kann ich die Datei- und Druckerfreigabe aktivieren/installieren? Wir haben auf beiden Rechnern Laufwerke bzw. Ordner über den Windows Explorer freigegeben. Als Firewall haben wir Zonealarm. Eine Windows Firewall haben wir soweit ich weiß nicht.


----------



## andi73 (26. Oktober 2004)

Sorry, aber was meinst Du mit Freigabe? Die Freigabe über Netzlaufwerk verbinden?


----------



## Julian Maicher (26. Oktober 2004)

Wegen der DDF kannst du unter Netzwerkumgebung -> Lan-Verbindung -> Eigenschaften nachgucken.
Die Freigabe musst du nicht über Netzlaufwerke verbinden. Es reicht eine normale Freigabe.
An der Firewall kann es eigentlich nicht liegen, da sich i.d.R. die PCs sonst überhaupt nicht finden würden. Aber ich würde trotzdem mal in den Einstellungen von Zonealarm nachschaun.
Du könntest auch mal die Gast-Kennwörter aktivieren.


----------



## andi73 (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo nochmal,
danke für Eure Tips, aber nach stundenlangem Tüfteln funktioniert der Spaß hier immer noch nicht. Kann die Lösung vielleicht darin liegen, dass wir die LAN-Verbindung der Netzwerkbrücke hinzufügen müssen?


----------



## Radhad (28. Oktober 2004)

Nein, eine NEtzwerkbrücke ist der absolute Schwachsinn! Also, ihr müsst ersteinmal den Netzwerkinstallationsassistenten für Heim- und Firmennetzwerke aufrufen, und dort (den Bildchen entsprechend) euer Netzwerk auswählen. Das müsst ihr auf beiden Rechnern machen.

Mit Start -> Ausführen -> cmd -> ipconfig erhaltet ihr Informationen, wie die IP's der Rechner sind,  so wie deren Standardgateway.  Der Standardgateway sollte gleich sein.

Dann solltet ihr versuchen, euch gegenseitig anzupingen, mit "ping 192.168.0.1", die 192.168.0.1 durch die IP des jeweils anderen Rechners ersetzen.

Dann solltet ihr die Windowssuche nach Computernamen ausführen und nach den IP's suchen, wenn gefunden, dann nach dem Namen des anderen Rechners, dann sollte es auch gehen. Ihr versucht über Netzlaufwerke zuzugreifen, die ihr nicht habt. Daher den Zugriff über die Netzwerkumgebung verwenden!



MfG Radhad


----------



## andi73 (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
danke für Eure Tips. Manchmal ist die Lösung einfacher als man erwartet. Der Fehler lag in der aktivierten Internetverbindungsfirewall unter den Eiogenschaften der LAN-Verbindung. Bei einem Rechner war diese aktiviert, deshalb funktienierte es nicht. Jetzt läufts!


----------

